# wii games in kodi/retroarch/any other emulator



## Dominator211 (Jan 12, 2017)

hey I'm gonna build a home theater system for my family and I'm going to install Kodi AKA Kodibuntu on it so it boots directly into the Kodi interface i plan to put a good amd cpu in there to run kodi and everything else well... i know that there is a way to get RetroArch running through kodi but i am wondering if there is another emulator that can run wii games it would also be a plus if it could run gamecube and ps2 games.


----------



## nitrostemp (Jan 12, 2017)

check this out. https://github.com/libretro/dolphin


----------



## Dominator211 (Jan 12, 2017)

nitrostemp said:


> check this out. https://github.com/libretro/dolphin


this is dolphin for windows hosts i already have dolphin installed but my laptop can emulate it because of the shitty intergraded GPU this doesnt work with retroarch/kodi does it?????


----------



## Dinomite (Jan 12, 2017)

You can run dolphin as a stand-alone Emulator for your Wii and gamecube games. There is no Wii core for Retroarch. Check out Ishiiruka Dolphin. It's essentially a modified version of dolphin designed to run on older/underpowered machines.

I would recommend running a frontend for your emulation needs in a home theatre setting. I use Launchbox and it comes with its home theatre program called BigBox. They have a Kodi add-on so that you can run BigBox and all your games from Kodi. I use it and it's perfect for having all my games ran from one place. If you would like or anyone else would like, I can do a post with screenshots as a bit of a guide to show you what I'm talking about. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dominator211 (Jan 12, 2017)

Dinomite said:


> You can run dolphin as a stand-alone Emulator for your Wii and gamecube games. There is no Wii core for Retroarch. Check out Ishiiruka Dolphin. It's essentially a modified version of dolphin designed to run on older/underpowered machines.
> 
> I would recommend running a frontend for your emulation needs in a home theatre setting. I use Launchbox and it comes with its home theatre program called BigBox. They have a Kodi add-on so that you can run BigBox and all your games from Kodi. I use it and it's perfect for having all my games ran from one place. If you would like or anyone else would like, I can do a post with screenshots as a bit of a guide to show you what I'm talking about.
> 
> Hope this helps.


alright what kind of games do you have on there anything new????


----------



## Dinomite (Jan 12, 2017)

Through BigBox I have Arcade Games, NES, SNES, Nintendo 64, Gamecube, Wii, Gameboy, Gameboy color, Gba, Sony PSP, PS1, PS2, SNK Neo Geo, Neo Geo pocket color and MS-dos games. About 1700 games in total. 
If I want to play latest release PC games, I just run them outside of Kodi on the PC. 

I use a PS3 controller as a remote for Kodi and all of the games except for my Wii games where I use real wiimotes.


----------



## Dominator211 (Jan 12, 2017)

Dinomite said:


> Through BigBox I have Arcade Games, NES, SNES, Nintendo 64, Gamecube, Wii, Gameboy, Gameboy color, Gba, Sony PSP, PS1, PS2, SNK Neo Geo, Neo Geo pocket color and MS-dos games. About 1700 games in total.
> If I want to play latest release PC games, I just run them outside of Kodi on the PC.
> 
> I use a PS3 controller as a remote for Kodi and all of the games except for my Wii games where I use real wiimotes.


do post some snapshots you have my attention do it boot up striaght into this emulator i need it to be easy for my mom so when im not around (which is most of the time) so she could do it herself with out having to call me


----------



## Dinomite (Jan 13, 2017)

Yes, all I need to do is clock on Kodi and I'm good to go.

From my desktop I click Kodi:​



Open BigBox:​


I can choose my Platform:​


Choose my game:​


Play the game! Complete with Scanlines!​


For loading all the roms into BigBox, you use the program it's bundled with called Launchbox. Looks like this:​



If you're looking into it, I recommend you watch their official Youtube video. The guy (Brad) in the video explains it really well how to get everything setup and rund through how to set up for the SNES. They also have other videos for installing other systems.

​


----------



## Dominator211 (Jan 13, 2017)

Dinomite said:


> Yes, all I need to do is clock on Kodi and I'm good to go.
> 
> From my desktop I click Kodi:​
> 
> ...






THANK YOU SO MUCH you have helped a lot i have the software side of things down .... what i am going to do is install kodiunbuntu so it boots directly but i have access yo desktop then add bigbox and go back and forth with it but i just need to get the size problem down


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jan 13, 2017)

Dominator211 said:


> hey I'm gonna build a home theater system for my family and I'm going to install Kodi AKA Kodibuntu on it so it boots directly into the Kodi interface i plan to put a good amd cpu in there to run kodi and everything else well... i know that there is a way to get RetroArch running through kodi but i am wondering if there is another emulator that can run wii games it would also be a plus if it could run gamecube and ps2 games.


you can inject retro cores as game addons in latest kodi...


----------



## Dinomite (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm not sure about your decision to run Kodiubuntu, since that OS is no longer supported. What OS are you running at the moment?


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jan 14, 2017)

You can install Kodi on Windows and set it to run when you log in. Might end up looking at the desktop for a few seconds, but it works.

Alternatively, some Linux display managers let you choose to boot to Kodi when selecting your desktop environment on login.


----------



## Dominator211 (Jan 15, 2017)

Dinomite said:


> I'm not sure about your decision to run Kodiubuntu, since that OS is no longer supported. What OS are you running at the moment?


running windows 10 on this laptop but i really want it to be a theatre // retro gaming pc not another windows pc


----------



## Dinomite (Jan 16, 2017)

I suggest then that you set Windows to boot directly into Kodi. There are plenty of guides out there, one which looks quite good: Set Kodi to boot in Windows 10


----------



## Dominator211 (Jan 16, 2017)

Dinomite said:


> I suggest then that you set Windows to boot directly into Kodi. There are plenty of guides out there, one which looks quite good: Set Kodi to boot in Windows 10


really what could i lose but using kodibuntu id like to know if there is any risks


----------



## Joom (Jan 18, 2017)

Dominator211 said:


> really what could i lose but using kodibuntu id like to know if there is any risks


You're not going to have the benefits of DirectX, and since you want Linux, you're gonna want to go with an Nvidia card to emulate those higher end consoles. It handles OpenGL a bit better, and the Catalyst driver is rather abysmal.


----------

